
SourceForge suspends mirroring, creating Community Panel to review practices - JohnTHaller
http://sourceforge.net/blog/project-mirroring-policies-will-be-revisited-with-our-community-panel-existing-mirrors-removed/
======
mvid
I'm going to guess that the damage is done, and any respectable project has
already made steps off of SourceForge.

------
RubyPinch
> With that in mind, SourceForge pledges to present third-party offers only
> with the projects that explicitly opted-in to that program.

As long as those offers are there ("malware" or not), there is still a
problem. I can not recommend software that uses such offers to others,
otherwise I need to then perform surgery on their computers to remove the
anti-user results of the offers.

Making money is important, but being pro-users should be more important.

------
cjbprime
I saw a screenshot showing that Sourceforge was being blocked and classified
as a malware distribution site by Chrome -- that could certainly explain the
sudden change of heart. Good riddance to Sourceforge, though.

~~~
spacemanmatt
That's funny but it's not blocked for me. That's the only time I've visited
SourceForge on purpose in a long time.

~~~
consta_a
Blocked by uBlock, not specifically Chrome.

